# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch sapa: Núi Phan Si Păng (Fan Si Pan)

## hangnt

_Vị trí: Phan Si Păng nằm trong dãy núi Hoàng Liên Sơn, về phía tây nam thị trấn Sa Pa, huyện Sa Pa, tỉnh Lào Cai.
Ðặc điểm: Phan Si Păng là ngọn núi cao nhất trong dãy núi Hoàng Liên Sơn với độ cao 3.143m. Đây là một bảo tàng thiên nhiên kỳ vĩ, ẩn chứa cả một thảm thực vật với nhiều loài đặc hữu._


Với chiều dài 280km từ Phong Thổ đến Hòa Bình, chiều ngang chân núi rộng nhất khoảng 75km, hẹp là 45km, gồm ba khối, khối Bạch Mộc Lương Tử, khối Phan Si Păng và khối Pú Luông. Cả mái nhà đồ sộ này ẩn chứa bao điều kỳ lạ, nhưng kỳ lạ và bí ẩn nhất, chính là đỉnh Phan Si Păng…

Dưới chân núi là những cây gạo, cây mít, cây cơi với mật độ khá dầy tạo nên những địa danh Cốc Lếu (Cốc Gạo), Cốc San (Cốc Mít)…Từ đây đến độ cao 700m là vành đai nhiệt đới có những vạt rừng nguyên sinh rậm rạp, dây leo chằng chịt. Từ 700m trở lên là tầng cây hạt trần như cây pơmu, có những cây ba, bốn người ôm không xuể, cao khoảng 50-60m, tuổi đời tới vài trăm năm. Pơmu (ngọc am) được mệnh danh là mỏ vàng của Lào Cai. Bên cạnh pơmu, còn nhiều loại gỗ quý hiếm khác như: lãnh sam, thiết sam, liễu sam, kim sam, thông đỏ, hoàng đàn…Các cây lá kim ken đầy với cây gỗ nhỏ trụi, thân luôn sũng nước vì càng lên cao, càng hay mưa, có năm cả Phan Si Păng mưa suốt một tháng liền. Xen lẫn với rừng lá kim, là các loại hoa đỗ quyên, phong lan, hoàng anh rực rỡ. Hầu như bốn mùa, cả Sa Pa đều ngập tràn trong muôn sắc các loài hoa: lay ơn, thược dược, bgônha, estcola… là những thứ hoa dưới đồng bằng hiếm có. Riêng hoa đỗ quyên có tới bốn chi với hai chục loài khác nhau. Có nơi đỗ quyên chi chít, rực rỡ cả núi rừng. Ở nước ta có 111 chi phong lan và 643 loài thì riêng Phan Si Păng có tới 330 loài.


Lên cao 2.400m, gió mây quyện hoà với cây rừng, có lúc xòe tay ta tưởng đã nắm được mây. Từ độ cao 2.800m, mây mù bỗng tan biến, bầu trời quang đãng, trong xanh. Chỉ có gió thổi làm cho thảm thực vật phải dán mình vào đá. Phủ kín mặt đất là trúc lùn, những bụi trúc thấp khoảng 25-30cm, cả thân cây trơ trụi, phần ngọn có một chút lá phất phơ, nên loài trúc này gọi là trúc phất trần. Xen kẽ là một số cây thuộc họ cói, họ hoa hồng, họ hoàng liên…Đất xương xẩu trơ cả gốc, gió thổi không ngớt, khí hậu lạnh giá…

Trên điểm cao 2.963m có cột mốc đánh dấu năm 1905 người Pháp đã tới chinh phục đỉnh cao. Lên cao nữa là một khối đá khổng lồ, được kê lên bởi những hòn đá nhỏ tựa chiếc bàn. Đỉnh Phan Si Păng đấy! Tiếng địa phương gọi "Hua-si-pan", nghĩa là phiến đá lớn khổng lồ nằm chênh vênh. Đỉnh Phan Si Păng cao ngất giữa trời mây được kết cấu bởi những phiến đá như vậy.

Phan Si Păng được ví là nóc nhà Việt Nam và của Đông Dương sừng sững đang chinh phục lòng ham mê leo núi của các du khách ưa mạo hiểm.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## hoahongxanh

Leo lên tận đỉnh Fan Si Pan thì mệt lắm.

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Muồn chinh phục đỉnh Phan xi pang quá  :Big Grin: 
Mặc dù thể lực yếu nhưng cũng muốn 1 lần ham hố  :Wink: )
Để sau còn khoác lác với con cháu nữa chớ  :cuoi1:

----------


## showluo

Mình leo lên đến đỉnh YT cũng đã phải vận 200% công lực rồi
Chắc leo lên tới đỉnh FSP chắc phải mới 2 ngày mới bò đc lên đến đỉnh quá  :Wink: )
Dẫu sao thì vẫn muốn chinh phục nóc nhà đông dương quá :d

----------


## danghung

Mấy bác đi thế có mà ngỏm giữa đường ah  :Big Grin: . Lên Phansipang chỉ 1 ngày thôi.

----------

